# Tohatsu engine wobble



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I've got the new 2018 20 hp tohatsu. It seems to wobble a bit and vibrate at idle. Moter has been running great. I've put about 6 hours on it. It all goes away when I throttle up. Anybody else have this issue? Is it normal? Thanks.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

My 50 has a nice little shimmy at idle. Pretty sure it's a by product of the light weight.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

My new 2017 Yamaha F25 has a bit of a rough idle too. Goes away after throttling up.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> My 50 has a nice little shimmy at idle. Pretty sure it's a by product of the light weight.


Thanks. Makes me feel a little better. I was actually surprised by it.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't think this is normal. My 50 4 stroke tohatsu does not have any of the above symptoms


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds like you guys have off balance props or bent prop shafts. It should run smooth at all RPMs.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I actually called tohatsu and they aren't sure. They said that they don't have much experience with the new 2018s. I think I got one of the first ones. The tech said that the mounts were new and that he thought there would be some wobble due to the light weight. In any case they want to see a video. I don't think it is a shaft or prop because it goes away once you add power and the wobble is there in neutral.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

So I was riding in mine the other day with my dad driving. I noticed during idle zone the boat felt like it was idling much smoother than it normally does. I asked if he changed the idle RPM, he shrugged and said when the boat started to vibrate he bumped the trim switch up once and it stopped. He then said I was stupid for not knowing better.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I spoke extensively with tohatsu and sent them some videos. They said it is normal. The new motor mounts are meant to dampen the vibrations on the boat. They also said the new motors are so light weight it's hard get rid of the vibrations. It all goes away with a little throttle. On another note, tohatsu has awesome customer service. Spoke to them at least 5 times and a real person answered every time. They even called me back.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

GG34 said:


> I spoke extensively with tohatsu and sent them some videos. They said it is normal. The new motor mounts are meant to dampen the vibrations on the boat. They also said the new motors are so light weight it's hard get rid of the vibrations. It all goes away with a little throttle. On another note, tohatsu has awesome customer service. Spoke to them at least 5 times and a real person answered every time. They even called me back.


Great info!


----------



## f86sabjf (Nov 21, 2017)

The feedback helps ease my nerves. Putting a new 50 on my Skimmer


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

f86sabjf said:


> The feedback helps ease my nerves. Putting a new 50 on my Skimmer


Don't be nervous, the motor is a beast. I'm still messing around with props but this was taken this afternoon with the stock prop and two people on board. 4,500-ish RPM and 29 MPH. A few windy corners slowed it down a little and it sped up a hair on the protected patches. No clue on fuel burn, but it's not much. According to my GPS we have done 75 Nmi and the fuel gauge claims just shy of 3/4 of a 15 gallon tank. Napkin math puts it at right around 10 mpg. Give or take. Fuel gauge is probably wrong and I'm sure we have added a few trip miles just from poling around so it's a very rough guess. Someone who keeps better track of their fuel would have a much better answer.


----------

